
How to hijack a journal - freshyill
http://news.sciencemag.org/scientific-community/2015/11/feature-how-hijack-journal
======
rahimnathwani
tldr: Some journals forget to renew their domains, allowing others to register
them and set up scam versions of their web sites.

~~~
CM30
So, like any other website then?

Because this hardly seems like something exclusive to journals, and is in
general less 'hijacking' and more 'scammer got somewhat lucky'.

